# Importance of ultrasound scan for aortic aneurism



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A couple of things make me think of my parents today. I do remember them in their 50's increasingly going to funerals. We're off to yet another today as Alison's second best girlfriend aged a tender 46 died suddenly of an aortic aneurism. That also reminded me of the awful time I lost 3 members of staff in 3 months, the middle one being a 40 year old who was found by the police slumped over his steering wheel in a hedge - he also had an aortic aneurism driving home after work.

When I hit 50 and had a body MOT, I mentioned my father dying of an aneurism, though his was in a neck artery, and said I had thought about getting an aortic scan done. My GP certainly recommended it and I'm glad I did it for the peace of mind. Such aneurisms are like walking around with a time-bomb ticking inside you, but one which you simply don't know is there.

Screenings are to be started in the UK, but not for a while yet. They are cheap (here's one showing £50 for a walk-in screening), but similar services are local to you in the UK:
http://www.aortascan.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thank's for that info Dave, I will be 65 in a couple of years time hopefully these scans will be widely available by then.

Charlie


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Another scheme to attract the worried well.

My wife carries out these scans on NHS and eldest daughter works in operating theatre fixing the bad ones. Nearly all of us have the beginings of these as we get older. If there is any history or medical symptoms your GP can ask for a NHS scan. Normally it will show up an enlarged vessel which will be monitored over the years to watch for any sudden enlargements. 

These firms prey on people worrying over things like this. Don't shell out cash - go to your GP and talk to them.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure you are right, but all I do know is that approach would not have helped the two I knew who died in their forties. I made a point of asking the family of my work colleague, and in Alison's friend's case, she was with her grieving mother when the GP rang to say how shocked he was and there had been nothing in her medical history to indicate a risk of it.

Dave


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe it is always worth having a medical MOT every year. 
My Doc does mine on the NH and it monitors cholesterol, glucose(diabetes), PSA(changes in prostate), liver and kidney function, blood pressure and general well being. 
Keep healthy.

Bob


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

All aneurisms are unseen and you could drop at any moment. Me, a qualified squash coach, regular soccer player and runner had an aneurism on the brain at 43. If it happened to me it could happen to anyone. The day I was admitted to a university hospital 3 others were there with the same problem and I'm the only one who survived the night. I was offered my last rites by the priest who was administering his prayers to the young guy in the bed next to me.

But in spite of this I'm with the "worried well" comment. You just have to get on with it and not constantly worry about your health.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dave

I am not saying that this def is the same scheme that was shown on TV recently and sending out leaflets to folk worrying them. 

But there def was something saying 'don't be led into paying for these private type schemes', apparently one is sending out these leaflets (in fact I think I had one just after it was on TV) and if you have any worries see your GP. If I have time later I will try to see what info I can find ref this. The programme said alot of people have been really worried about it and some folk have actually thought it came from the NHS I am pretty sure that £50 was mentioned for some sort of scan.

Trying to sort out a tow car at the mo. :wink:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

NHS scans would be a good idea for vulnerable people, apparently if your father has had one, a man has a 25% chance of having the same. My husband had one brewing, which I,even as an emergency nurse didn't spot until it was nearly too late, I have seen patients 'go' in less than 20 mins with an inoperable aneurysm, scary. Thanks goodness, someone was looking after him and my husbands was found just in time to be sorted as an emergency.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Bear with me....Here is a spooky one. Though I do believe in the supernatural I have been inclined to go to a medium or anything like that here is my Father's story.
He had been having serious pain in one knee for a few months and had been to the doctor's and to hospital where a camera was put in and nothing was found to be wrong. My brother was telling his long term boss about all this (nice bloke, he and his girlfriend are healers) anyway he asked for a personal item and when my brother gave him my Father's pen and he then said they needed to see him. They went for a visit and with doing a sort of aura thing they said the problem was in his lower abdomen, groin area, his left hand side. He asked about the knee and they said that there would be no further pain from that (and there never was) anyway, my Father had an understanding doctor who took him at his word and sent him for an Ultrasound and I think MRI, anyway, the aortic aneurysm was seen and surgery booked and done. Life saved by the spirits, a friend and some clever people. He also beat prostate cancer, pneumonia (which he was not expected to survive let alone get out and about after) but the COPD was debilitating and the lung cancer got him in the end. Smoking Kills. Just thought you might find this an interesting tale. Jane


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My dear mother died from an aortic aneurism when she was 58,sadly there was no monitoring and yet now there is and it can be generally rectified as a simple day procedure. I had to badger my doctor to have a scan when i was 58,you would thionk he was payiong for it out of his own pocket, it was clear. It didn't stop me having a 'stroke' 12 months ago, I'm ok now about 98% fit. The lesson to be learnt is to insist with the GP, why is it called the National Health Service? It would ensure GPs efficiency that they were paid for the number of people that stayed away from the surgeries and be penalised when they turn up. I sometimes think they are just pill pushers!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder DABS, must get myself off to the "well man clinic".
My father went in for a routine very minor op when in his 70s. The preliminary check revealed an aneurism for which he was hurriedly operated on. He lived for nearly another 20 years dying aged 91.

peedee


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You cant go around worrying about what you may get, best thing to do, as has been said, by Bob i think, is get a yearly check up at your GP, blood tests for cholesterol, diabetes, prostate etc. I do this even though i,m only 44 and very fit as my father died young of prostate cancer and the GP advised me to.

Definitely don't pay any money out for health checks.

Paul.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Three years ago, a friend of mine in her 50s paid privately for an operation as she was told she would have to wait 6 months for it on the NHS.

She then waited 3 months to see the surgeon for a follow up appointment on the NHS which she only got it as a result of her chasing up the appointment.

Cancer cells were found in the biopsy of the organ removed. She is now terminally ill with cancer. One cannot predict if the 3 month delay in the follow up was of significance in the progression of the cancer. Certainly if she had been required to wait the 6 months to have the operation on the NHS could have been of significance.

A lesson to be learnt from this story, don't sit back and totally rely on the NHS or private healthcare systems.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Invicta said:


> Three years ago, a friend of mine in her 50s paid privately for an operation as she was told she would have to wait 6 months for it on the NHS.
> 
> She then waited 3 months to see the surgeon for a follow up appointment on the NHS which she only got it as a result of her chasing up the appointment.
> 
> ...


Yes, i can see the sense in paying private for an operation or if you are feeling very unwell and want examining quickly etc, i was referring to general health check ups with no symptoms.

Paul.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

My partner's brother was found dead after 3 days last year - he had had an aneurism in bed. As a retired nurse, I alerted the family and Steve's GP about any risk to the other family members. Her response: Well I don't see what you really want me to do......

Between waiting for the appointment to discuss this with her, Steve's 29yr old son went to his GP too. He has an enlarged aorta and will be closely monitored.

Got to Steve's GP and she faffed around doing bloods and listened to his heart. Briefly mentioned a scan might be necessary and left it at that. Zilch follow up.

Problem being that Steve is shy of doctors and hospitals and is now convinced that he is fine. He accepts that she knows what she's doing and he doesn't now need a scan.

I have serious misgivings. Especially as his last visit was for tiring easily and severe back pain making him miserable (he does a job involving very heavy lifting) and she tried strenuously to put him on an anti-depressant.

As he is obsessed with wanting tablets, especially anti-depressants (watches too many soaps) and isn't depressed. I nearly fell off my perch. With 35yrs in psychiatry I was horrified by the shaky diagnosis.

Going to have a think and try to get at him to have a better check up. Especially as money is no object. He is a mean piece of work and won't spend if he can help it! 

Might tell him I'm looking forward to spending his money after the event - that'll get him there!!! 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Taken from the Patient UK Web site:

Tricyclic antidepressants are not just for depression
Tricyclic antidepressants are used to treat depression. They are also used to treat some other conditions such as migraine, panic disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder, recurrent headaches, *and some forms of pain. *The word 'tricyclic' refers to the chemical structure of the drug..

How do antidepressants work?
Antidepressants alter the balance of some of the chemicals in the brain (neurotransmitters). These are thought to play some part in causing depression and other conditions.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for that. But not without examination and never in the first instance as the drug of choice.

We only used anti-depressants in this manner after a full physical and mental health assessment and exploration of more suitable options.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have sent you a PM Vardy


----------

